# You think D. Robinson took steroids?



## Seuss

We all know steroids are a big issue in other sports, and basketball is probably the cleanest sport when it comes to steroid issues. But looking at David Robinson makes me think he could very well have been taking some stuff. He was really ripped for an NBA player. 

Who are current players that you might suspect using steroids?


----------



## nbanoitall

shaq tops my list, not the admiral


----------



## essbee

What does "for an nba player" mean? It's one of the most cardio-instensive sports around.


----------



## croco

Realistically any player could be on steroids/drugs. Last time I checked there is no strict anti-drug policy in the NBA.


----------



## Blue

Ben Wallace needs to get check'd. Also, J Kidd has a big head, so maybe?


----------



## Diable

Robinson wasn't that physical a player.He got bullied about by stronger players like the Dream on many occasions.

You do know that you're pretty much throwing rocks at Mother Freaking Teresa don't you?You got anything bad to say about Mahoundas K Ghandi while you're at it?Dr King maybe?


----------



## bballlife

No.


----------



## Dre

I'd be more worried about HgH than Steroids. HgH replenishes your body, keeps you fresh. I could see that being more common than Roids.


----------



## JuX

I don't think so.


----------



## TiMVP2

Is this guy serious?








Been ripped since he was in the Navy....and it's not rare to see ripped guys in the Navy, especially with Robinsons athletic talent.


----------



## Arclite

Robinson's physique/strength is really overrated. He wasn't incredibly strong or anything, just had very low body fat and a high peak on his biceps (which is genetic).


----------



## OwnMyTeam.com

I don't believe that David Robinson took steriods. I agree the guy was cut big time but as the image shows above, he was always jacked even as far back as his early days in college. I think we are now all to eager to push the steriods button when we see someone big and chiseled.


----------



## -33-

Arclite said:


> Robinson's physique/strength is really overrated. He wasn't incredibly strong or anything, just had very low body fat and a high peak on his biceps (which is genetic).


His physique was overrated? Look at the guy, he's a ****ing beast...not many guys in the league the past 10-15 years have had the body of the Admiral.


----------



## Pimped Out

DQ for 3 said:


> His physique was overrated? Look at the guy, he's a ****ing beast...not many guys in the league the past 10-15 years have had the body of the Admiral.


Not many guys in the league have D-Robs current physique


----------



## Seuss

I knew he was from the Navy, but I didn't know he was always that ripped. He was probably at his fittest in 02/03.


----------



## DANNY

naw his head size doesnt support this theory.


----------



## seifer0406

people need to stop equating performance enhancing drugs with muscle. Theres really no way for you to know just by looking at the guy. This isn't baseball, you are not going to see guys with arms the size of a grown man's thighs.

If there are 40 year olds playing like 25 year olds then there could be some suspicions, otherwise people are really wasting time going through pictures.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Mutombo anyone??


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The "knowledge" of steroid's in this thread is laughable...

"I work out at like Snap Fitness like 3 days a week like so anyone that has like more muscles than me is totally like juicing"


----------



## essbee

Lol @ people just talking about muscle being proof of performance enhancement, that would explain all those bicyclists getting busted for doping. lol.


----------



## leidout

Seriously, i think there are a LOT of players in the NBA on steroids & other performance enhancers.

Muscles have nothing to do with it, there is a ton of problems with steroids in track & field (which is eerily similar in the skillset needed for basketball) and bicycling.

Steroids & HGH allow you to *recover quicker from injury, train for longer hours, increase stamina, lower bodyfat, and increases explosiveness/speed/jumping.* When used in proper quantities and cycles for non-muscle building purposes, much of the usual signs such as massive head are non-existent.

Iverson anyone? Ever wonder how he recovers from all those injuries? Kobe? Anyone who plays 40+ min a game and never appears to tired or gets a long term injury? Or anyone who's age seems to never catch up with them... Malone?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

leidout said:


> Seriously, i think there are a LOT of players in the NBA on steroids & other performance enhancers.
> 
> Muscles have nothing to do with it, there is a ton of problems with steroids in track & field (which is eerily similar in the skillset needed for basketball) and bicycling.
> 
> Steroids & HGH allow you to *recover quicker from injury, train for longer hours, increase stamina, lower bodyfat, and increases explosiveness/speed/jumping.* When used in proper quantities and cycles for non-muscle building purposes, much of the usual signs such as massive head are non-existent.
> 
> Iverson anyone? Ever wonder how he recovers from all those injuries? Kobe? Anyone who plays 40+ min a game and never appears to tired or gets a long term injury? Or anyone who's age seems to never catch up with them... Malone?


I would concede Malone to you as a possibility but not the other two.


----------



## croco

Geaux Tigers said:


> I would concede Malone to you as a possibility but not the other two.


Why not ? I hope not, but like I said earlier it's possible for anyone to take drugs without being caught and punished. Athletes in other sports (almost all of the Olympic sports) have to tell the WADA where they can be found on a daily basis, that is certainly not the case in the NBA offseason.


----------



## seifer0406

That's why unless people get busted for taking these drugs, theres no way for people to know just by looking at them and guessing. Professional athletes all take some sort of supplement, it's just whether they are substances that are banned and whether the NBA test their players for these substances.

On the positive side, because basketball is more of a finesse sport compare to some other sports that have doping problems, the effects of performance enhancing drugs on the game isn't as great as say cycling or track and field. Even if Kobe and Iverson took drugs in order to play 40 min a game, they still have to play like Kobe and Iverson to stay in the game for that long, someone like Mark Madsen can take all the drugs he wants and he won't be able to play for more than 25 min a game. It's different from cycling or track where you will definitely improve your results by taking these drugs.


----------



## zagsfan20

croco said:


> Realistically any player could be on steroids/drugs. Last time I checked there is no strict anti-drug policy in the NBA.


Ever heard of Chris Anderson or Roy Tarpley?


----------



## croco

zagsfan20 said:


> Ever heard of Chris Anderson or Roy Tarpley?


They didn't take drugs to enhance their performance as a basketball player, they needed drugs to cope with life and because they wanted to. Do you follow Olympic sports like T&F, Cycling, Swimming, winter sports and such ? Those athletes can get tested at any time of the year and if they aren't available for a test they will get a warning. You always need to give the WADA notice of departure, if you don't and get your third warning you are banned for two years. You can just go out shopping for an hour and if a WADA inspector accidentally comes to your hose at that time you get a warning for failing to make a drug test. 

This is strict, not what the NBA does. A lot of athletes in T&F and other sports are participating in optional anti-doping campaigns to regain credibility because of what happened in the last years. It's unrealistic to think that NBA players are immune against it. Wherever money is involved, doping will be a problem and not only because athletes want to get better. It's a system and network, you can't just single out the athletes.


----------



## Scuall

Does this guy look like he's been juicing?


----------



## essbee

seifer0406 said:


> That's why unless people get busted for taking these drugs, theres no way for people to know just by looking at them and guessing. Professional athletes all take some sort of supplement, it's just whether they are substances that are banned and whether the NBA test their players for these substances.
> 
> On the positive side, because basketball is more of a finesse sport compare to some other sports that have doping problems, the effects of performance enhancing drugs on the game isn't as great as say cycling or track and field. Even if Kobe and Iverson took drugs in order to play 40 min a game, they still have to play like Kobe and Iverson to stay in the game for that long, someone like Mark Madsen can take all the drugs he wants and he won't be able to play for more than 25 min a game. It's different from cycling or track where you will definitely improve your results by taking these drugs.


how is basketball more of a finesse sport than cycling, baseball, and track and field?


----------



## Dre

I'm telling you, HGH would be the bigger deal.


----------



## seifer0406

essbee said:


> how is basketball more of a finesse sport than cycling, baseball, and track and field?


how is it not a more finesse sport?

You're not going to find many basketball players that can only do one thing physically and succeed. Well, maybe being tall, but steroids can't really help you on that. I'm not saying doping wouldn't give guys an advantage playing basketball, just not the same amount of advantage that other guys in other sports may get. In baseball you can last in the league if you can keep throwing balls in the 90s or being able to hit a baseball for a long way and be considered a superstar in both situations. There isn't a superstar in the NBA that relies on a couple physical ability that can be directly enhanced through steroids. 

I don't even think a debate is needed for something like running or jumping, you're going to do more if you take performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## BadBaronRudigor

Diable said:


> Robinson wasn't that physical a player.He got bullied about by stronger players like the Dream on many occasions.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You realize I hope that (a)Robinson was stronger than Hakeem, when Hakeem took him down in the playoffs, he did it with his energy and quickness making Robinson look slow and clumsy and (b)Robinson was better than Hakeem on the average, winning the majority of their confrontations both statistically and in team score; the big difference was that Robinson plateaued or slipped a bit in the playoffs where Hakeem was one of those rare players who found another gear in pressure situations and stepped up in the playoffs which is why Hakeem is the greater player . . . but it wasn't an everyday thing.


----------



## essbee

seifer0406 said:


> how is it not a more finesse sport?


The high degree of physical contact?



> You're not going to find many basketball players that can only do one thing physically and succeed. Well, maybe being tall, but steroids can't really help you on that. I'm not saying doping wouldn't give guys an advantage playing basketball, just not the same amount of advantage that other guys in other sports may get.


I disagree completely especially since HGH is used so heavily in the recovery from injuries. The most prone to use steroids in baseball seem to be relief pitchers because they need to recover quickly due to heavy use. now compare that to how many nagging inuuries these NBA guys have or how short the turnaround is to get ready for the next season. The NFL is the most steroid-infested league imo but that doesn't mean that the NBA is more of a finesse sport than cycling - and it's a lot less of a finesse sport than baseball.



> In baseball you can last in the league if you can keep throwing balls in the 90s or being able to hit a baseball for a long way and be considered a superstar in both situations.


This is sort of a misconception about baseball, outside of the DH position which allows players not to play defense.



> There isn't a superstar in the NBA that relies on a couple physical ability that can be directly enhanced through steroids.


What about defensive specialists who want increased strength?


----------



## lakegz

RObinson was always cut but it seemed like his 'game' strength was only above average if that. He had very thin legs and his center of gravity was really high. He didn't play close to what you'd expect from a roided up swole madman.


----------



## seifer0406

essbee said:


> The high degree of physical contact?


This isn't what I meant. You're not going to make that much more money with increased physical contact, but you are going to have a lot more money if you can hit 40 hrs instead of 25 hrs. The Money/Enhancement ratio just isn't the same when you compare these sports.




essbee said:


> I disagree completely especially since HGH is used so heavily in the recovery from injuries. The most prone to use steroids in baseball seem to be relief pitchers because they need to recover quickly due to heavy use. now compare that to how many nagging inuuries these NBA guys have or how short the turnaround is to get ready for the next season. The NFL is the most steroid-infested league imo but that doesn't mean that the NBA is more of a finesse sport than cycling - and it's a lot less of a finesse sport than baseball.


Most famous cases in pitchers have been starting pitchers, but it really isn't the point here.

I'm not saying that these drugs won't help basketball players, I'm just saying that you can rely on these drugs to keep a job, such as a DH, in baseball, you can't do the same thing in basketball and have similar career success. There is a reason why some baseball players can play into their 40s because they can still do a particular part of their job - a part that is directly enhanced by these drugs, it is just less likely for that to happen in basketball where you need to do many things where the help of steroids/HGH is limited.

In baseball as long as you hit for power you are going to make money, and that advantage is a lot more than what you can get in basketball from these enhancements. There are more incentives for guys in baseball because the results can mean much more, and the effects on the game itself is also larger than what it would be in basketball.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Seuss said:


> We all know steroids are a big issue in other sports, and basketball is probably the cleanest sport when it comes to steroid issues. But looking at David Robinson makes me think he could very well have been taking some stuff. He was really ripped for an NBA player.
> 
> Who are current players that you might suspect using steroids?


I doubt David Robinson used them.
But i bet my left testicle Lebron James has been having a field day with them!


----------



## Tragedy

You doubt david robinson who looked like he was cut from marble, but no doubt Lebron James is using despite being much smaller and leaner?

Watching Lebron since he's been in HS, I have no doubt that he HASN'T been using roids. While looking older than the comp, he hasn't exhibited any physical characteristics of someone who uses steroids. 

Also steroids doesn't necessarily translate into strength


----------



## DANNY

PauloCatarino said:


> I doubt David Robinson used them.
> But i bet my left testicle Lebron James has been having a field day with them!


say bye bye to your little testicle, my friend.


----------



## Hakeem

The only player who could bully Robinson was Shaq. Skinny legs or not, he was very strong. And incredibly athletic.


----------



## Hakeem

BadBaronRudigor said:


> (b)Robinson was better than Hakeem on the average, winning the majority of their confrontations both statistically and in team score


Regular season head-to-heads from '90 to '96:
Olajuwon – 24.5 ppg, 45%
Robinson – 21.8 ppg, 47.5%


----------



## PauloCatarino

DANNY said:


> say bye bye to your little testicle, my friend.


I've bet my left testicle a number of times. I have yet to lose it.


----------



## Pioneer10

DANNY said:


> naw his head size doesnt support this theory.


:rofl2:

Any players whose heads have swollen over the years as much as Bonds did?


----------



## Pioneer10

PauloCatarino said:


> I doubt David Robinson used them.
> But i bet my left testicle Lebron James has been having a field day with them!


Oh come off of it: Lebron's been big since high school. If you actually don't get lead by your hate of Lebron you'd notice Lebron's frame is big and not so much his muscles. He actually looks like he could put more muscle on if he needed to if he was a football player or the like.

Compare this to guys like McGuire and Bonds: these guys looked like they had extra slabs of steak transplanted onto there arms and legs


----------



## nanoBeast

Even if David Robinson did take steroids, we know his cardiac muscles were drug free.


----------



## DANNY

PauloCatarino said:


> I've bet my left testicle a number of times. I have yet to lose it.


dont get confuse with the right and left


----------



## DANNY

Pioneer10 said:


> :rofl2:
> 
> Any players whose heads have swollen over the years as much as Bonds did?


jarrett jack.

unfortunately his play doesnt support the steroid theory.


----------



## Pimped Out

seifer0406 said:


> This isn't what I meant. You're not going to make that much more money with increased physical contact, but you are going to have a lot more money if you can hit 40 hrs instead of 25 hrs. The Money/Enhancement ratio just isn't the same when you compare these sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Most famous cases in pitchers have been starting pitchers, but it really isn't the point here.*
> 
> I'm not saying that these drugs won't help basketball players, I'm just saying that you can rely on these drugs to keep a job, such as a DH, in baseball, you can't do the same thing in basketball and have similar career success. There is a reason why some baseball players can play into their 40s because they can still do a particular part of their job - a part that is directly enhanced by these drugs, it is just less likely for that to happen in basketball where you need to do many things where the help of steroids/HGH is limited.
> 
> In baseball as long as you hit for power you are going to make money, and that advantage is a lot more than what you can get in basketball from these enhancements. There are more incentives for guys in baseball because the results can mean much more, and the effects on the game itself is also larger than what it would be in basketball.


Thats just because starting pitchers are more famous than relief pitchers. Especially work horse relief pitchers.
It is pretty widely believed/accepted fact that steroids came into baseball with the rising use of relief pitchers because they needed to recover. Pitching is largely based off finesse and skill which is why pitchers can pitch effectively into their forties when their power begins to wane


----------



## xoai

The NBA should check Steve Kerr first, he was on something when he made that trade for Shaq.


----------



## afobisme

yeah i agree. have you seen steve kerr's biceps?


----------



## rock747

Alonzo Mourning these last few years???


----------



## Pay Ton

PauloCatarino said:


> I doubt David Robinson used them.
> But i bet my left testicle Lebron James has been having a field day with them!


Aha! So you concede that Lebron James is a ****ing huge tank and Kobe Bryant's a puny little ***** that nobody would ever suspect of taking steriods?





















By the way, I'm just messing. I love Kobe.


----------



## VinceCarterNets

Robinson was a twig when he was younger.










He measured 7'0" and 226 pounds at the 1988 Olympics which is very light for 7 feet.



> One useful feature of the trials is that players are measured and weighed, rather than listed at their media-guide sizes, which are usually inflated. Thus, David Robinson, heretofore listed at 7-1, 235, is down to 7-0, 226.


http://pqasb.pqarchiver.com/latimes/access/59884817.html?dids=59884817:59884817&FMT=ABS&FMTS=ABS:FT&date=May+21%2C+1988&author=MARK+HEISLER&pub=Los+Angeles+Times+(pre-1997+Fulltext)&desc=U.S.+Olympic+Men's+Basketball+Trials+The+Real+David+Robinson+Surfaces+Again&pqatl=google


----------



## Pioneer10

Robinson grew 6 inches in college from what I remember. That's why he wasn't recruited to any big name schools after high school. That's a serious argument against steroids right there (HGH wasn't around then and anabloic steroids can retard growth)


----------



## kflo

steroids/ped's can make you significantly stronger, jump higher, run faster, increase quickness/explosiveness, recover quicker. i can't see why any basketball player would take them.


----------



## Tragedy

VinceCarterNets said:


> Robinson was a twig when he was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He measured 7'0" and 226 pounds at the 1988 Olympics which is very light for 7 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> http://pqasb.pqarchiver.com/latimes/access/59884817.html?dids=59884817:59884817&FMT=ABS&FMTS=ABS:FT&date=May+21%2C+1988&author=MARK+HEISLER&pub=Los+Angeles+Times+(pre-1997+Fulltext)&desc=U.S.+Olympic+Men's+Basketball+Trials+The+Real+David+Robinson+Surfaces+Again&pqatl=google


Looking at him there, you can see his frame is suited for his future muscle. Look at his legs and arms


----------



## ballocks

i think taking things like performance enhancers is also a cultural/social issue. i could be wrong, but i can't imagine a player as stubborn and proud as iverson, for example, going on a steroid cycle. it's a stereotype, and for that i apologize, but i generally see people who lack confidence as those most likely to try artificial drugs to improve performance. on the other hand, i think most players who come from the 'depths' of society (like allen iverson) are not as likely to waste time and energy on a lack of confidence, and are as a result more likely to stay clean.

that's total guesswork based on stereotype and prejudice but i don't think it's necessarily off the mark.

what's more, contrary to public belief, basketball is imo less of a physical activity than other sports- even baseball. getting bigger/stronger or allowing your muscles faster recovery times is not as helpful as it would be in baseball or football or whatever. i'd have to see a lot more evidence to believe that steroids would help me as a basketball player than i would if i were a quarterback or first baseman. i think that would also make it less likely for basketball players to juice.

i also think the fact that david robinson plays piano pretty much takes him out of this discussion. 

peace


----------



## mysterio

Geaux Tigers said:


> The "knowledge" of steroid's in this thread is laughable...
> 
> "I work out at like Snap Fitness like 3 days a week like so anyone that has like more muscles than me is totally like juicing"


That's not the issue. It's just that today's players are a heck of a lot more swole than they were in the early 90s and before. It's not like sports nutrition has really changed that much, or that today's players are more disciplined in the gym.


----------



## kflo

mysterio said:


> That's not the issue. It's just that today's players are a heck of a lot more swole than they were in the early 90s and before. It's not like sports nutrition has really changed that much, or that today's players are more disciplined in the gym.


i'd sy sports nutrition has changed, and players are more disciplined in the gym. the place in the game of a workout regimine is far greater today than the early 90s and before.


----------



## cima

winstrol would most likely be the most popular steroid among NBA players and I guarantee a fair amount of players are taking it. research winstrol if you want to know what it does.


----------



## hi im new

what does windstool do, i dont want to research


----------



## DANNY

this thread is going the wrong way. I just checked out david robinson's body about 10 times looking for any steriod abuse.

paulocantarino, you might of lost your left testicle, but i'm losing both of mine.


----------



## myst

rock747 said:


> Alonzo Mourning these last few years???


Alonzo has always been ripped, but yeah he is crazy huge now. The reason for that is because he has to work out to survive. Part of the rehab from the disease.


----------



## someone

Are you kidding me?!

Kevin Willis 
Ben Wallace 
David Robinson 
Karl Malone 
Dwight Howard 
Orlando Woolridge 
Corey Maggette 
Andre Iguodala 
Mo Evans 
Derek Fisher 
Kellena Azubuike 
Lamar Odom
Scottie Pippen
Nate Robinson 
Matt Harpring 
Carl Landry 
Ben Wallace 
Amare Stoudamire 
Andre Igadala
Vinnie Johnson 
Otis Thorpe 
Bernard King 
Baron Davis
Joe Johnson 
Josh Smith 
Emeka Okafor 
Gerald Wallace 
Alonzo Mourning 
Ron Artest

They're all ripped and on roids


----------

